# Sharing w/ gtalk



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone know why gtalk is never an option when sharing a link or other items. I know why it doesn't for picture and files. But why not links to articles or market items? Are there any mods to make this an option?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> Anyone know why gtalk is never an option when sharing a link or other items. I know why it doesn't for picture and files. But why not links to articles or market items? Are there any mods to make this an option?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah that's kind of annoying.


----------



## jumpinghooligans (Jan 10, 2012)

GTalkShare

This bad bitch shows up on your share menu. So you basically share to GTalkShare, it loads your GTalk contact list, you pick the recipient and modify the message if neccesary and press send!

There's another option that shows up in a play store search that I haven't used. That one is a dollar and this one is free, not sure about the user experience though.


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

jumpinghooligans said:


> GTalkShare
> 
> This bad bitch shows up on your share menu. So you basically share to GTalkShare, it loads your GTalk contact list, you pick the recipient and modify the message if neccesary and press send!
> 
> There's another option that shows up in a play store search that I haven't used. That one is a dollar and this one is free, not sure about the user experience though.


Nice find. Hopefully one of our awesome devs will make this happen in a rom. In the mean time I may give this a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

There is also another app that adds the clipboard option to the share menu. So you can copy links and such to the clipboard and paste wherever. I will see if I can find it.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.johanhil.clipboard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

